# My incubator this a.m.



## Yvonne G (Aug 16, 2014)

The box turtle eggs were given to me by someone who accidentally dug them up while working in the garden. I don't know what kind they are, but they are pretty colorful. I'll check out their back feet later today. If anyone is interested in buying box turtle babies be sure to let me know because my tortoise partner, Will, is coming to town this week-end and he will take all the babies home with him to sell. If no one wants box turtle babies, I'll keep them here and raise them myself. The leopards are babcock.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 16, 2014)

WOOOO Holly Molly ...... ya have a whole football team! .... Nice pics ...and congrads on all the new youngsters.


----------



## KevinGG (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow! I'm digging the Oscar Meyer tubs..


----------



## naturalman91 (Aug 16, 2014)

wow you must be very busy this morning lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 16, 2014)

Nah...I'll leave them in the incubator for a couple days, and after that Will will be responsible for their care. I won't even have to set up a habitat for them (unless I keep the box turtles...and I really love setting up and planting new baby habitats).


----------



## tortadise (Aug 16, 2014)

Awesome. Lots of hatching go on.


----------



## Carol S (Aug 16, 2014)

What a fantastic way to start your day. I LOVE HATCHLINGS.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 16, 2014)

Amazing, Yvonne! They're so beautiful! Congrats! 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 17, 2014)

Awwww. There are so many! Let us know if you find out what they are (type of boxturtle I mean)


----------



## Anthony P (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow, very cool!!!


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm sure glade they aren't sulcatas! Haha Love me some baby box turtles . We have three toed boxes here in Texas that are wild . We would see like ten or twelve a year but we are lucky to see three or four .


----------



## wellington (Aug 17, 2014)

One day I hope to wake up to some new hatchlings. I don't want that many though. If you keep,the Boxies, you have to keep us post on their growth, habitat and pics of course.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Aug 17, 2014)

So, I went to Meijer tonight and bought some Oscar Mayer Ham Deli Fresh in hopes to find some hatchlings. Sandwich was good, no turtles to be found lol! Very cool!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2014)

Eric Phillips said:


> So, I went to Meijer tonight and bought some Oscar Mayer Ham Deli Fresh in hopes to find some hatchlings. Sandwich was good, no turtles to be found lol! Very cool!



LOL! This one had me sitting here chuckling out loud! Misty (doberman) was looking askance at me.


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 17, 2014)

Awesome !!!!!

Leopard are very pretty.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Aug 17, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! This one had me sitting here chuckling out loud! Misty (doberman) was looking askance at me.


Tell you what Yvonne, you send me one of those hatchlings to Ohio and I will send you THE very best Oscar Mayer Deli Fresh sandwich you ever had....deal? lol!


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Aug 19, 2014)

Congrats on the babies . I am just guessing ,but whoever found the box turtle eggs. I assume it was in CA so it would have to be an ornate box or a desert box unless it was an escapee mamma.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 20, 2014)

The elderly couple that found the box turtle eggs used to have quite a few box turtles in their back yard. But the yard is way overgrown and they haven't seen many box turtles in recent times. They don't know what kind of box turtles they have. Judging from all the spots on the babies, I'd venture to say they're probably easterns. Box turtles aren't native to California. These eggs are from turtles that had been bought or adopted a long time ago.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Of course you get baby boxies right after I bought 5! I'm in love with the bottom one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow! Five new babies. Be sure to keep us in the loop with pictures. I love baby box turtles.


----------



## Moozillion (Aug 20, 2014)

SOOOOO COOL!!!


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Wow! Five new babies. Be sure to keep us in the loop with pictures. I love baby box turtles.


 
posted some in PC, they just arrived this morning.


----------



## jskahn (Aug 20, 2014)

What a great surprise for you. What temps and humidity do you keep your incubator at, that is good for both boxes and leopards?
Joe


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 20, 2014)

I try to keep the temperature at or around 85F degrees. The eggs are nestled into moist vermiculite and there's also a cup of water in the incubator. I've never measured the humidity.


----------



## jskahn (Aug 20, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I try to keep the temperature at or around 85F degrees. The eggs are nestled into moist vermiculite and there's also a cup of water in the incubator. I've never measured the humidity.


 It seems like you have found the perfect temp and humidity for both.


----------



## pam (Aug 20, 2014)

Awesome pictures


----------



## Eric Phillips (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, how's your little ones doing now Yvonne?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm in partnership in my turtle/tortoise endeavor with Will and he lives in San Diego (I'm in Central Cal), so Will came and got all the babies a couple week-ends ago. He sets them up the hot and humid way. He'll sell them in a couple more weeks. He usually advertises here first and if he gets no takers he will advertise on Facebook Classified and some of the other reptile classified online places.


----------

